# Looking for an alternative to tapcon screws



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello
I will install outdoor solar shades of 10 feet in length on my outdoor gazebo. They will be attached to a concrete crossbeam that is about a foot tall and thick. The shades roll up and probably aren't heavy. 

The shortest tapcon screws i found at HD are 1 1/4 inch in length, which might be a little bit of overkill. Ive seen contractors (Comcast) use regular interior wall anchors to secure boxes, etc to concrete. 

Can I take that route? use plastic anchors and stainless steel screws (maybe 3/4 inch or 1 inch in length)? 
Thank you


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

NABRIL said:


> The shades roll up and probably aren't heavy.


Probably aren't heavy, but when a good storm rolls in the wind load is probably pretty high. ( Florida is hurricane country, right ? )

I don't like plastic anchors into concrete, but do like the lead anchors. But without knowing size, how many fasteners, spacing etc, nobody can say what is going to work, with any confidence. What does the manufacturer suggest ?


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Each shade has 2 metal brackets on each side, and the instructions are very generic and just show 2 screws to be used. They do mention 6 5/8" anchors as optional in the tools chapter, but there's no other mention of them.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would not use plastic anchors. They will soften in the heat and will degrade and become brittle due to the UV light.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks nap. However, they will be hidden in the concrete and they will be covered by the brackets. So they will not be exposed to the sun.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

It's not my shades here so you do whatever you want but I know I would not use plastic inserts with screws. I've installed hundreds if not thousands of them and just would not trust them for this use. They are a light duty anchoring system.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never once seen any plastic anchor work well anyplace.
What's wrong with The Tap Cons?
I'd much rather have it over kill and never fail then to have to deal with having to do it over.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

why is it troublesome doing it right the 1st time ? ? ? :huh:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree, plastic is not the way to go. If the Tapacons are too expensive you can use a rust resistant screw and a short single strand of #12 romex in the hole, it will hold til the cows come home.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It doesn't take hurricane force winds to yank big shades off. Almost any area is susceptible to storm winds that will do it.

Cloth shades act like sails and will exert pull out loads on the mountings which are in a different direction than the normal sheer loads.

The concern that the shortest tapcon found is 1 1/4 is mis-founded. For pull out resistance you want something at least that long, if not longer.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

You are all correct, and I'm a fan of doing things right and once. Tapcon screws are not super expensive, so I will use those. 

Thank you


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I installed blinds for 28 years. IMO, you need to penetrate the concrete by at least an inch. The extra 1/4 for the tapcon is no big deal and is your best choice.

If you must proceed with plastic anchors use the non-conical type, 1/4" hex head screws and oversize the screw for the anchor (#8 for a #6). 

This style has far more holding power mutualscrew.com/Fluted-Plastic-Anchors/fluted-plastic-anchors-2455.html


----------

